# Web design tech Poll



## uoba (May 28, 2002)

Okay, seems as though we got us a design forum (didn't realise for a while there). Anyways, let's get a poll going:

The question is...

Of those of you who design for a living how many of you are 'in the know' technology wise.


----------



## uoba (May 28, 2002)

I am a designer trained and feed, but thanks to the wonders of OSX, I am deep within the learning of PHP and MySQL and web server setting-up, etc.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2002)

I am a self taught designer 
At times I think that I dont have an artistic bone in my body....sometimes I think I am overly critical of what I design lol.  I am a 50-50 kind of person, I need to know more, and I need to practice my design more


----------



## uoba (May 28, 2002)

Anyone chooses Überdesigner and they better have a good URL to back it up


----------



## roger (May 28, 2002)

I design software - what does that count as? I try not to get my hands dirty in the coding pot though. UML is my palette.

R.


----------



## uoba (May 28, 2002)

You're in the club!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

I am mostly front end.  but I am *trying*  to learn some more heavy duty back-end stuff.  Maybe if I could get fricken PHP to work in X.  (yes i went to the PHP/MySQL thread. I followed everything exactly, still no PHP).


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

i know NOTHING about HTML... i just work on the graphical edge! thank GOD for WYSIWYG! without it, i'd be lost...

but i'm gonna learn all that cool stuff when i get a mac...


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Heh... i'm trying my best...


----------



## rinse (May 30, 2002)

Trained as a designer at school.... Taught myself Flash and HTML/Javascript... Taught myself PHP and MySQL... Currently learning After Effects...

check out www.visualrinse.com to see a good assortment of my stuff....

I guess I consider myself a technical designer.... not quite a developer, but certainly more than just a designer.

I certainly like making things look good more than actually writing code.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

Whacha think of my latest design for my client?

THIS IS TOP SECRET! 

http://www.goodmanrealtor.com/Possibles/Version3/

RATE!


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 30, 2002)

i like the text for the price in green quite a bit... i dunno about the shifting gradients for the button rollovers... it kinda looks like they're bein' pushed in, but not entirely... maybe just make the grey darker as you roll over 'em...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

And I would drop the blue border around the images.  Make the link color white.


----------

